# The Motor Pool



## Tim s (Sep 10, 2022)

It is a beautiful morning here in Maryland so I thought I would air out some of the bikes. Have a great day! Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 10, 2022)

Tim s said:


> It is a beautiful morning here in Maryland so I thought I would air out some of the bikes. Have a great day! Tim
> 
> View attachment 1693515
> 
> ...



Slimline central over there. That blue Panther is striking to say the least, real nice bikes


----------



## Tim s (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks. Tim


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 10, 2022)

👍👍👍 from another Schwinn middleweight collector. Working on getting a boys Coppertone ????? (year / model)   from a local guy here.  Nice bikes you have there.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

Cream of the crop! 👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 10, 2022)

nice group, that's a lot of chrome!


----------



## Tim s (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks everyone. Tim


----------



## AndyA (Sep 13, 2022)

A rainbow of colors! Do the two bikes down by the road feel bad that they're being shunned? Middleweight bikes can be cliquish.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 13, 2022)

Andy, those two might be leaving the family, they had for sale signs on. Tim


----------

